# Greetings from Arizona!



## Jayknee (Aug 8, 2013)

I figured I should probably introduce myself and tell everyone a little about me! So here it goes! 
My name is Jayknee I am 26! I have 2 horses one gelding he is a quarter/hafflinger cross (thats our best guess) he is 17 years young strawberry roan with the flaxin mane and tale. My mare is 9 she is a Tb/Paint. She has had a rough life before I got her and has the scar to prove it! All I can say is cap your T-posts! I also have 3 cats 2 of which are throw aways! All are fixed! I also have 6 female bettas and 1 male betta. as well as 2 footlong goldfish! And last but not least I also have a husky! Thats it for kritters for now! 
I am a self professed hoof nut! People seriously think I have a foot fettish LOL! I am learning to be a farrier I dont do too bad of a job with it! I got tired of paying someone to shoe my mare and leaving her with long toes and underrun heels! I have been triming my gelding for the last few years so I have the triming part down pat. It may take me longer to shape the shoes but I get the job done eventually! When I get 
good enough I would like to do it professionally! So many feet to fix so little time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Jayknee! We have some good hoof gurus on here. I lived in AZ when I was little, I miss the desert!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Jayknee!! Please share some pics of your animals with us, we love pics! ;-)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome, Jayknee!

I'm another Arizonan. I would LOVE to learn to trim my own hooves (my gelding's hooves are hard as rock, so he doesn't need shoes). What area of AZ are you in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint herd in NC!


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome! I'm from Arizona too. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jayknee (Aug 8, 2013)

I live in the tiny town of Rimrock Az. Its 1 hr south of Flagstaff and 90min North of Phoenix! As for pics they will be up as soon as I have time to dig them out and post them! No post is truely compleate without pics. 

As fot the rock hard feet I know exactly what your talking about! It helps to flood part of the pen the night before so that its slightly muddy. The feet are much easier to do then!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey! You're not too far from me! I live in Chino Valley (eight miles north of Prescott). :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jayknee (Aug 8, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Hey! You're not too far from me! I live in Chino Valley (eight miles north of Prescott). :-D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have been to Chino Valley my most recent trip was to the 4 shoes farrier supply! I bet you have at least been to the Cowboy Corner in Presscott at least once! I work in their Camp Verde store I wonder if we have ever met? 
I am working on getting the required pic's up ASAP! Their already on photobucket so it should be easy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jayknee (Aug 8, 2013)

I think I have it figured out so here it goes! I'll start with my gelding and a little disclamer! He is not fat I have had people remark that he is very overweight when in fact he is not. He has a deep heartgirth with a pretty stocky build! He is my cart horse and regularly goes down the road at a trot! This is Lucky at our 4th of July parade pulling his cart looking mighty fancy!


----------



## Jayknee (Aug 8, 2013)

This is my Mare Faith (Fay) she is supposed to be my riding horse but here lately she thinks she is a bucking horse! Spoilt rotten bratt is what she is! LOL!


----------



## Jayknee (Aug 8, 2013)

And my kitties Tinkers and Little Bit (black and white)! Both were other peoples throw aways! Little Bit was the worst. She was only 8weeks and was literly a dehydrated walking skeleton! I fixed her up pretty quickly! 
















And this is Lucy my chubby dilute tortie!


----------



## Jayknee (Aug 8, 2013)

Well it looks like Lucy's pic didnt show so here it is!


----------



## Jayknee (Aug 8, 2013)

And because I cant leave my dearly departed pal out this is Chance! He was only 7 when I lost him to cancer. I helped raise this horse from a foal I was their when he was gelded and I was their when my vet Put him to sleep! He would do anything for me as long as spurs were not involved. 
I miss him very much and still cry when I think of him and laugh when I think of all the trouble he got into! I only hope that one day I will run across another horse with as much heart as he had!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely critters!!

I absolutely ADORE Pat at Four Shoes! She's the one I bought my Aussie saddle from. And I love Doug and Charlie at Cowboy Corner. They're always so nice and helpful. My boy has a ridiculously large head, so they've helped me out a few times with modifying stuff to fit him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum you have a nice group there


----------



## Jayknee (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks! Doug is so awesome to work with! His father on the other hand can be a pain! They do quality work thats for sure! You cant beat their prices for headstalls and reins. They will be rebuilding the girth on my driving harness as soon as i have the cash to get it done! I could do it myself bit they have the materials and sewing machines to get it done quickly! I get to do everything by hand!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome! Quite a nice band of critters you got there.


----------

